# Chesteze



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I want to loose a few pounds and wanted to no if these are worth using

As they have been around for. Few years now or is there better options


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

The ephedrine will help you lose weight alongside a good diet and training routine and if you would like to speed up the results a little quicker add in some cardio.

Use the ephedrine alongside Aspirin ad Caffeine.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

JM said:


> The ephedrine will help you lose weight alongside a good diet and training routine and if you would like to speed up the results a little quicker add in some cardio.
> 
> Use the ephedrine alongside Aspirin ad Caffeine.


As JM says buddy, if you are going to use Chesteze or any other form of Eph then really should be alongside Caffeine and Aspirin to get the best results. The optimal ratio is 1:10:4 which you can get to using the following:

1 x Chest Eze (18mg Eph + 30mg Caffeine)

3 x proplus (50mg each)

1 x junior aspirin (75mg)

THis gives you 18mg eph, 50+50+50+30 = 180 mg Caffeine, 75mg Asp, which is 18:180:75 which is pretty much bang on 1:10:4.

more info on ECA here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

good luck :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

good info there buddy i think ill give it ago myself


----------



## icepack (Jan 20, 2012)

JM said:


> The ephedrine will help you lose weight alongside a good diet and training routine and if you would like to speed up the results a little quicker add in some cardio.
> 
> Use the ephedrine alongside Aspirin ad Caffeine.


 great results for a quick fix......but the come downs are horrendous,i was ready to take away to the funny farm lol:confused1:


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

n


----------

